# what is the name of the metal studs on the top right hand side of this t-shirt



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Can someone tell me what is the name of the metal studs on the top right hand side of the shirt (on his shoulder)? Like is there a machine or something I can buy to put them on?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Isnt that a bedazzle or some other tv crap device you can pick up in a SAM's wholesale or your local grocery about this time of year?


----------



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

I heard that bedazzler a piece of crap and its very hard to use..when your trying to make exact duplicates...there has to be something else..anyone know???


----------



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

So is the Bedazzler the only option?????????? 

Since i got no responses...im guessing so


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Go to a real craft store and find the studs and attachment system. You can get heat applied studs or the ones that use some sort of tool to attach with prongs or something. If you get the heat applied ones, get a real heat press and you'll have better results. Good luck and have fun.
Terry


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

it looks like rhinestuds...easy to apply with a heat press...easy to design with either rhinestones or rhinestuds BTW...there is a new section under heat press section that deals only with this subject. Lots of good information there. Rodney just added it today. here is the link http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So is the Bedazzler the only option??????????
> 
> Since i got no responses...im guessing so >


*
Just a tip: *one reason why you may not have gotten many responses is because the "title" of your thread "Can someone help me pleease" doesn't describe _what kind_ of help you need. 

It leaves the person to either guess or click on the thread to know if they can help you or not. Since people can get very busy running their businesses, it makes it easier if your _thread title is descriptive_ so that the folks that can help you can easily spot your question.

I've renamed it for you, and moved it to the new section of the forum, so hopefully you'll get more responses


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi,
Those are the next hot item coming out in hotfix called *Antique Metals &** Shapes *. You will these at the ISS show.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Are those heat applied Chris?


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Yes, they are hotfix and will become very popular soon. From what I hear many companies will begin using these in the spring.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been using these since October - on Denim jackets. Really great looking - I have applied them with my heat press and by hand with a heat wand.

Need to be careful with heat press and some shapes have a lot of glue in them and it melts out.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I got some off ebay, they were called hotfix nailheads and I also have some rivets which are like the type used on jeans.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Kleverrr1 said:


> Hi,
> Those are the next hot item coming out in hotfix called *Antique Metals &** Shapes *. You will these at the ISS show.


My supplier calls them "Iron on Copper Studs". I have some samples that she sent with my last order.


----------



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

So is there one with prongs and i can put it togther with a lil hand device? I dont have a heat press so i dont know about the other ones...but i was thinking about something that better than the Bedazzler and i can apply it by hand...the item im looking for probably doesnt exist...idk


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

I think you may be able to use a household iron to apply the hotfix studs as long as you place a teflon sheet over it. Most of my customers apply my transfer with an iron because they don't all have heat presses. You would have to be careful, like Deborah said they are loaded or really over-loaded with glue and may melt out onto the shirt.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Kleverrr1 said:


> I think you may be able to use a household iron to apply the hotfix studs as long as you place a teflon sheet over it. Most of my customers apply my transfer with an iron because they don't all have heat presses. You would have to be careful, like Deborah said they are loaded or really over-loaded with glue and may melt out onto the shirt.


Have to give Sally credit for that tip, Chris!

But, I was going to ask the same, since a heat wand was also mentioned. We have just worked with our existing heat presses, that I haven't tried your everyday iron, or heat wand, yet. Definately, something I would like to test out with these samples, as this this example shows how nice these antiques can really jazz up a existing t-shirt design, as simple accents to the garment.

... ohhh, the possibilities!


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

INEEDPARTZ said:


> So is there one with prongs and i can put it togther with a lil hand device? I dont have a heat press so i dont know about the other ones...but i was thinking about something that better than the Bedazzler and i can apply it by hand...the item im looking for probably doesnt exist...idk


I believe you are thinking of a rivet. They are usually used in aircraft to hold aluminum together. Try and google "rivet for clothing". See where that gets you.


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Gunslinger said:


> Have to give Sally credit for that tip, Chris!
> 
> Your right Gunslinger I ment to say like Sally said the stone have lots of glue.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL ... I just hate giving the wife credit for anything ... even when she deserves it!

Back on topic ... looking over the samples we got for these antiques. These would look sweet as accents on t-shirts that have that worn in look and feel, like pigment dyed. I think that's where I'll experiment first, with some older designs I printed with our DTG unit (T-Jet 3).


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Someone said the prong attached studs were rivets and that just ain't true. True, you can get rivets but there are rhinestones and studs and other garment decorations that attach with metal prongs and are used with a small tool (compared to a heat press) and work as well as the hot fixed decorations. Like I said, go to a real craft store and ask there or search/google garment decorating for some ideas.Good luck and have fun with it cause some things can get frustrating till you figure how to get it right. (my experiance)
Terry


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Someone said the prong attached studs were rivets and that just ain't true. True, you can get rivets but there are rhinestones and studs and other garment decorations that attach with metal prongs and are used with a small tool (compared to a heat press) and work as well as the hot fixed decorations. Like I said, go to a real craft store and ask there or search/google garment decorating for some ideas.Good luck and have fun with it cause some things can get frustrating till you figure how to get it right. (my experiance)
> Terry


You can find the attachment tool at a fabric store or at some crafts stores. Scovill is the brand I have.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The Bedazzler is hard to use, and the prongs don't close properly all the time. I'd say one out of four gave me serious troubles where I'd have to pry them open and start over. It was a time chewer, as well as kind of aggravating. I think I'd have to say the Bedazzler is best given to a 12yo girl to go crazy on her wardrobe. I opted to skip selling things with the Bedazzler tool. 

These other things in this thread are the way to go. I can't wait to give them a try. 
Thanks for the helpful tips, everyone.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> The Bedazzler is hard to use, and the prongs don't close properly all the time. I'd say one out of four gave me serious troubles where I'd have to pry them open and start over. It was a time chewer, as well as kind of aggravating. I think I'd have to say the Bedazzler is best given to a 12yo girl to go crazy on her wardrobe. I opted to skip selling things with the Bedazzler tool.
> 
> These other things in this thread are the way to go. I can't wait to give them a try.
> Thanks for the helpful tips, everyone.


The Bedazzler recommends that you either hand wash or use a lingerie bag for washing, and hang dry. I'm sorry, but that seems extremely inconvenient. 

I do have one, I have used it only once, and it was very difficult to get the design even. It's sorta like a stapler, never get the staple in the right place. You are also limited to their specific studs, whch is not a very good selection...

Anyway, we are going to play with the samples I have later today. If all goes well, I'll order more.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I machine washed mine, still do.. and it's almost a year, no troubles. I don't follow the ginger wash instructions for heat transfers either. I don't see a point to it, most customers won't, so I want to see what they see.

The bedazzler also says the studs could rust if the shirts are left wet. I haven't had any issues with that either, but the possibility exists if they say it on the instructions.

I just didn't like the Bedazzler because the prongs stunk, placement was difficult as it seemed to jump a little when closing the prongs, they stuck out far, they "grabbed" the fabric with the prongs and I'd have to pull it back out to get the fabric to lie flat.. blah blah blah, haha.

There may be much better systems out there for pronged gems. I'm sure $15 for the tool and stones is probably a child's toy anyway. If going with prongs and studs, it's probably like anything else, you get what you pay for, and it's worth investing in the right tool for the job... I bet that makes all the difference. 

Let us know how your tests go with those samples... thanks for that.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

To apply single hotfix stones/studs etc you can use a soldering iron, just touch the top of the stone lightly until you see the glue melt. It's very quick and easy but you have to be careful not to touch the garment otherwise it burns instantly.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Me and a soldering iron are an accident waiting to happen. BUT, I do have one of those cold soldering irons ... might be fun to test out with the studs, and safer for those of us clutzy types.

I'll post if I have any success with it.


----------



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

So hotfix are studs too? Like i dont want rhinestones at al..i just want them big metal studs..so i dont need a machine i can use an iron?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

INEEDPARTZ said:


> So hotfix are studs too? Like i dont want rhinestones at al..i just want them big metal studs..so i dont need a machine i can use an iron?


Yes, you can get studs that are hotfix.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Its just an opinion since I don't use an iron but I don't think you'll get the secure fixation of the studs/rhinestones that you'll gt with a heat press. I believe you find a few if not a lot or all of them falling off. The iron just doesn't get up to the temprature that is recomended for the hot fix glue. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

I have done a few with a iron here at home for my kids with no problems. I think the iron gets to the needed temprature it just takes longer. In the instuction I (have) I ask them to apply heat for a minimum of 30 sec. let cool peel and then 10 sec. more as needed. Most of the people .... have had great results. I have had a couple people say it didn't say on all the way, but your always going to have people that just can't be pleased.


----------

